# Evolution Electric Bass Rick for Kontakt - NOW AVAILABLE!



## gregjazz (Jun 27, 2013)

Orange Tree Samples is proud to present *Evolution Electric Bass - Rick*, a deeply-sampled electric bass guitar sample library. At its core, *Evolution Electric Bass - Rick* consists of extensive samples complemented by a powerful script. These two facets work in unison to give you ultra-realistic bass sounds with minimal effort. 




*Evolution Electric Bass - Rick* has chromatic samples for each string, meaning that each fret was individually sampled. It has 32x round-robin and three morphing velocity layers for a smooth dynamic range. It has time-dependent release samples (15 different release times sampled) as well as time-dependent legato samples. The legato samples consist of hammer-ons and pull-off articulations sampled chromatically up to a minor 3rd upward and a minor 3rd downward as well as chromatic half-step slides. These legato samples were sampled at up to eight different transition times. We also sampled muted notes (8x round-robin), pre-roll samples (32x round-robin), muted slap samples (8x round-robin, 8 velocities), as well as slap releases (4x round-robin). The slap releases were sampled chromatically on each string, so they are specific release transitions from a sustained note.

We spent a lot of time making the interface and engine as flexible and customizable as possible, without forsaking instant playability. Essentially, we put you in complete control over how the mapping, tone, and other settings work, but have everything set to defaults that make it easy to load and start playing with minimal tweaking.

By emphasizing realism and playability, we're confident that playing *Evolution Electric Bass - Rick* will give you the same excitement and inspiration as playing a real bass guitar.

*Key Features:*
- Over 7 GB of samples (4.7 GB using Kontakt's NCW lossless compressed format)
- 32x round-robin, 3 morphing velocity layers, chromatically sampled
- Advanced scripting with legato articulations, slides, and much more
- Onboard amp/cab modeling, compressor, EQ, and chorus effects
- Internal factory presets as well as external preset system for easy sharing of presets

*Audio demos:*
Audio Demo #1: Dissolve
Audio Demo #2: Morse Code

*Price:*
We're currently having a $20 OFF introduction sale on *Evolution Electric Bass - Rick*, so you can pick up your copy today for $79 (regularly $99)! This discount offer will expire on July 31st.

*Format:*
Due to the extensive scripting, this sample library is available in Kontakt 4+ format only. It requires the full retail version of Kontakt, so it is not compatible with the free Kontakt Player.

*Downloads:*
*Evolution Electric Bass Rick* - User's Guide (PDF)

Visit the product page here: *Evolution Electric Bass Rick* electric bass sample library for Kontakt

Or you can click here to order *Evolution Electric Bass Rick* directly


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 30, 2013)

One of the common requests I got while developing Evolution Electric Bass Rick was to include presets that instantly give you the bass tones of iconic bassists.

Here's a list of the artist presets included with Evolution Electric Bass - Rick. Can you guess which artists these refer to?

Chris Says Yes
Rush Order
Who's On Bass
Macca
Snow Petroleum
Purple Rainbows
This One's Pink
In The Beginning
Coldfish
Lemming
Thin Lizard
Vampire We Can
Pilgrim
 
Of course, we also have a bunch of other tone presets included, too. We made it easy to scroll through these presets within Evolution Electric Bass Rick's own interface--that way you can easily audition the presets without having to close and reload entire Kontakt patches.

We also have an external preset system, so you can save your own tone presets as NKA files that can be shared between projects or other users.


----------



## dannthr (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounds great, Greg, congratulations on the release!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounds very nice!


----------



## ptrickf (Jun 30, 2013)

It's a beauty.


----------



## Kleven1111 (Jun 30, 2013)

Greg,
I had the privilege and the great pleasure of working with John Entwistle for a number of years. This library makes me think of him in the best of ways. Bittersweet, but great!
Keith


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jun 30, 2013)

@Kleven1111 Nice compliment from someone with a wonderful background that includes actually working with Entwistle (and the Who, I noticed you've also worked with Yes, which has one of my other favorite rock bassists, Chris Squire)! I grew up a huge Who fan, but it took seeing them live (well, unfortunately, it was after Keith Moon, a childhood inspiration of mine in making the switch from piano and organ to drums, died; Simon Phillips, a fantastic drummer, handled drum duties that tour) to fully realize just how important John Entwistle was to the band's sound and what a fantastic rock bass player he was. 

Greg's done a great job of capturing Entwistle and other great rock bassist's sounds. In terms of sample quality, programming, playability and realism, I think this is the bass library all others will be measured against. 

(Disclosure: I've worked with Greg, but I'm a customer and user first.)


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 1, 2013)

Kleven1111 @ Sun Jun 30 said:


> I had the privilege and the great pleasure of working with John Entwistle for a number of years. This library makes me think of him in the best of ways. Bittersweet, but great


Wow, that's incredible! I remember the first time I heard his "typewriter" technique, I thought, "you can do that?" It's such an effective rhythmic technique, and the way he plays it is so relaxed and natural.


----------



## christianb (Jul 1, 2013)

funnily I came across this just last week... an excellent doc on The Ox.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YN6JzFLhI4

and Greg... bass sounds awesome... nice work.

christianb


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's the first of the tutorial videos for Evolution Electric Bass - Rick. There are many more on their way, so if you're subscribed to our YouTube channel, you can watch them as soon as they're available.

http://youtu.be/fXMYHxGaT6w (Video Tutorial: &quot;Evolution Electric Bass Rick - Presets&quot;)


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 7, 2013)

Evolution Electric Bass - Rick includes a very easy-to-use and flexible system for mapping the articulations how you want. There's also another video tutorial coming soon about how the priorities work in the mapping system.

http://youtu.be/f422i90-iSM (Video Tutorial: &quot;Evolution Electric Bass Rick - Mapping System&quot;)


----------



## wst3 (Jul 7, 2013)

OK, call me a fan boy, but the mapping system in the new Evolution Electric Bass is the best thing I've seen yet!

Not only am I begging Greg to port it back to all his other instruments, but I kinda hope it'll catch on with other developers as well.

It's that cool!


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 8, 2013)

The mapping system video I posted yesterday covered the basics of how the mapping system works. This video goes over how the priorities in the mapping system work:

http://youtu.be/GuftYeH6dAg (Video Tutorial: &quot;Evolution Electric Bass Rick - Mapping Priorities&quot;)


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's a video tutorial on the memory options in Evolution Electric Bass Rick. These memory options will load and unload samples as needed, giving you flexibility with how much RAM the patch uses.

http://youtu.be/FQwOo4Ye1_E (Video Tutorial: &quot;Evolution Electric Bass Rick - Memory Options&quot;)


----------



## zacnelson (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the mapping system, so elegant, simple to understand, and user-friendly!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 9, 2013)

Just bought this too.
Damn, I seem to have everything you made.
I absolutely love the Guitars and the Upright, the Grand, etc. and now this is a beauty.
I anxiously await your Persucssion. 

Thanks Chief. o-[][]-o


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, and enjoy the library! :D

I'm going to be sending out a small update to the library that fixes the memory load in the patches (namely when using fewer round-robins), so that'll be available shortly.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 9, 2013)

Until then I am keeping my MIDI chops up with Siberian Khatru.

Ankyu.... _-)


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 9, 2013)

chimuelo @ Tue Jul 09 said:


> Until then I am keeping my MIDI chops up with Siberian Khatru.


Just sent out the update right now. Awesome (and very suitable) choice of tunes to warm up your MIDI chops with.


----------



## zacnelson (Jul 9, 2013)

I just bought this!! Woohoo I'm very excited


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome--enjoy! Also, if you have any questions whatsoever, feel free to email me! (greg AT orangetreesamples DOT com)


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 10, 2013)

Longer video this time, but there's a lot to cover! This one is an overview of the effects section in Evolution Electric Bass Rick.

http://youtu.be/V5mpZ0fMy6g (Video Tutorial: &quot;Evolution Electric Bass Rick - Effects&quot;)


----------



## zacnelson (Jul 10, 2013)

I really love the presets, my favourite so far is `Meat and Potatoes'


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 11, 2013)

Evolution Electric Bass Rick's fretboard can be set to either show the player or the audience's perspective. This video shows how to switch fretboard perspectives, and how each one works.

http://youtu.be/zva0IgmXicE (Video Tutorial: &quot;Evolution Electric Bass Rick - Fretboard Perspectives&quot;)


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm interested to buy this product, but I would like to listen to the presets before. Do you plan to do an extensive video about it before the sale ends?


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 11, 2013)

Ryan99 @ Thu Jul 11 said:


> I'm interested to buy this product, but I would like to listen to the presets before. Do you plan to do an extensive video about it before the sale ends?


Would you prefer a walkthough video that goes through the entire product, or just the different factory presets?


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 12, 2013)

Of course a walkthrough would be nice, but I'd like to hear as much presets as possible, so it's up to you. In the past, I bought 3 of your guitar libraries, and I liked very much the presets. For me, the Evolution Strawberry guitar is the best sounding electric guitar in the market with the different presets.

I also have another question: Since I have Komplete 8 Ultimate, I plan to buy either the Komplete 9 Ultimate upgrade or version 10 when it will comes out. Since that bundle includes a Rickenbacker bass, is there major differences that makes it worth to own both products?

Thanks Greg and keep up your excellent work!


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 12, 2013)

Evolution Electric Bass Rick includes a large variety of settings that allow you to customize the sound and behavior of the sample library to suit your preferences and workflow. Here's a walkthough video of the various settings options that you have at your disposal.

http://youtu.be/IATed9oqt8A (Video Tutorial: &quot;Evolution Electric Bass Rick - Settings&quot;)


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 12, 2013)

Ryan99 @ Fri Jul 12 said:


> Of course a walkthrough would be nice, but I'd like to hear as much presets as possible, so it's up to you.


Great, I'll put that together. I'm sure there are other people who would like to hear more in terms of the factory presets and different tones that Evolution Electric Bass Rick is capable of.



Ryan99 @ Fri Jul 12 said:


> I also have another question: Since I have Komplete 8 Ultimate, I plan to buy either the Komplete 9 Ultimate upgrade or version 10 when it will comes out. Since that bundle includes a Rickenbacker bass, is there major differences that makes it worth to own both products?


The biggest difference in tone between both libraries is that Native Instrument's bass is played picked, while the Orange Tree Samples one is played finger-style. It depends on what style you're going after, but I'm planning on making a picked version of the OTS Rick, too.

In terms of the interfaces, you can check out the tutorial videos I've been posting to see how flexible the library is. I really left everything open and customizable, but at the same time set the defaults to be very playable and intuitive. That way you can just load the library and play, but if you want to tweak any element, you have that power as well.

Evolution Electric Bass Rick is very extensively sampled. For example, its 32x round-robin ensures that you won't run into the "machine gun" problem when playing fast repeated notes. We also sampled the releases at 15 different duration-dependent release times, and even did the same with the legato (chromatically up and down three steps, with up to 8 transition times). All these time-dependent samples and round-robin alternating samples guarantees that whatever you play will remain true to the sound of the real bass.


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 13, 2013)

One more Evolution Electric Bass Rick video tutorial (for now). This one demonstrates a cool trick to see the exact values of any controls you're editing.

http://youtu.be/_hgvk-t11O4 (Video Tutorial: &quot;Evolution Electric Bass Rick - Value Display&quot;)


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 13, 2013)

[/quote]
The biggest difference in tone between both libraries is that Native Instrument's bass is played picked, while the Orange Tree Samples one is played finger-style. It depends on what style you're going after, but I'm planning on making a picked version of the OTS Rick, too.

In terms of the interfaces, you can check out the tutorial videos I've been posting to see how flexible the library is. I really left everything open and customizable, but at the same time set the defaults to be very playable and intuitive. That way you can just load the library and play, but if you want to tweak any element, you have that power as well.

Evolution Electric Bass Rick is very extensively sampled. For example, its 32x round-robin ensures that you won't run into the "machine gun" problem when playing fast repeated notes. We also sampled the releases at 15 different duration-dependent release times, and even did the same with the legato (chromatically up and down three steps, with up to 8 transition times). All these time-dependent samples and round-robin alternating samples guarantees that whatever you play will remain true to the sound of the real bass.[/quote]

Thanks for the info! I will be waiting for the video about the different presets before I make my mind!


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 13, 2013)

Ryan99 @ Sat Jul 13 said:


> Thanks for the info! I will be waiting for the video about the different presets before I make my mind!


Alright--here's a http://youtu.be/Godm2ieltB0 (video going through a bunch of different factory presets in Evolution Electric Bass Rick). That way you can get an idea of the different tones possible using only built-in effects.

Of course, you can also use your own external effects plugins, too. The settings even allow you to send the neck and bridge pickups out separate audio outputs, if you want to simulate sending them to separate cabs, process them differently, etc.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 13, 2013)

Well I add the picking sound of a large Traingle pick by sending the ASIO outs into my Modular synth patch.
Works great on Siberian Khatru and Roundabout is next.
The Squire sound is rather solid and sounds close to the bridge instead of the neck or main pick up.


----------



## zacnelson (Jul 14, 2013)

I find the tone of this bass to be exemplary; when I run it through bass amp sims and other plugins it really comes alive in the most pleasing way, it is a great `shapeable' tone, and wonderful value for money.


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 30, 2013)

Only one day left to pick up your copy of Evolution Electric Bass Rick with the $20 OFF introductory discount!

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/evolut ... -bass-rick


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the recent updates for Strawberry Electric, and Steel String Acoustic.
Incredible support.
Reminds me of my DSP programmers from Scope. 13 years of development. 
I think you have 5 or 6 with me, a strong 2nd place for longevity.

Cheerz


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 31, 2013)

I waited almost at the end of the sale, but I finally decided to buy it! I'm expecting a really great bass...

Thanks also for the updates on your guitars.. It's nice to see a developper who continue to support his customers...


----------

